# Norwegian: sunroof



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sunroof" in Norwegian? It is a noun.

Here is a definition from wikipedia:



> An automotive sunroof is a fixed or operable (venting or sliding) opening in an automobile roof which allows light and/or fresh air to enter the passenger compartment.



And here is a picture.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I'm pretty sure it's soltak.


----------



## Huffameg

vestfoldlilja said:


> I'm pretty sure it's soltak.



Although I would probably use "gjennomsiktig takluke" for describing the thing in the picture.


----------



## Vikingo

Soltak is fine. jancho, did you have any other context, or did you just mean on a car? Oh, and I agree with Huffameg regarding the picure.


----------



## hanne

Huffameg said:


> Although I would probably use "gjennomsiktig takluke" for describing the thing in the picture.


Why? Isn't it just an open sunroof?
What's the difference between a takluke and a soltak - aren't they both holes in the roof that can be opened?


----------



## Huffameg

hanne said:


> Why? Isn't it just an open sunroof?
> What's the difference between a takluke and a soltak - aren't they both holes in the roof that can be opened?



I thought sunroof only referred to the fact that it is see-through so that the thing in the picture could in theory be both "gjennomsiktig takluke" and "soltak som kan opnast". However, I can be wrong here. I just wanted to point out that which came most naturally to me when seeing the picture.


----------



## Vikingo

Hanne, aren't "tak" (roof; ceiling; hey..?) and "luke"(opening?) different in Danish? Can you elaborate? I'm sure they are.


----------



## jancho

Maybe there is a problem that on the picture is the sunroof open.

To provide more context, I send three more pictures:

first one

second one

third one

Thank you.


----------



## hanne

Don't think so - apart from the k/g spelling - but never rule out false friends.
"tag" is roof ("loft" is celing or attic), and "luge" is a hatch (for example loftsluge/loftslem is the "entrance" to the attic, going up through the ceiling from a room below).

A sunroof in a car is a soltag, and tagluge isn't a word I'd use about a car (not sure if I'd use it elsewhere). To me a sunroof is something that can be opened, and so is soltag. If it can't open I'd probably call it tagvindue - but do you ever see that in a car?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I agree with Hanne. I wouldn't use takluke in this context. To me a takluke is a hatch meant for passing through, and a sunroof is not meant to be an opening to move through.  You could of course hand something out to someone, but that is not the purpose of the sunroof. And it is definitely not meant for people to pass through. 

I know luke does not have to be meant to be for passage, but that is the feeling I have with takluke, but that might be because I picture an loftsluke. 

Soltak and takluke can probably both be used, and which one is used depends on who is speaking. 


Loft in Norwegian is only attic, but otherwise the meaning of tak/tag and luke/luge are the same.


----------



## aaspraak

I think I'd call the thing in the picture *takluke*. For me *soltak* implies that (almost) the whole roof can be removed. 

I find what the picture shows quite similar to the kind of *takluker* that is common on busses.


----------



## hanne

aaspraak said:


> I think I'd call the thing in the picture *takluke*. For me *soltak* implies that (almost) the whole roof can be removed.



In that case we do have a difference in Danish, because when the whole roof opens it's a "kaleche" and certainly not a "soltag".


----------



## vestfoldlilja

No, that is the same in Norwegian, kalesje (or kalosje as many might pronounce it). It does not need to be on a car, but can also be on boats for example, and we also use that word when we talk of rain covers for prams/strollers.  

Kalesje is the word to use to describe the roof of a Cabriolet, where the whole roof can be “rolled” back. 

I think it’s just that people use the words differently; as we can see in this thread we have people who use soltak and takluke, but they mean the same thing.  As long as people understand each other it doesn’t really matter which word one uses.


----------



## Huffameg

vestfoldlilja said:


> I agree with Hanne. I wouldn't use takluke in this context. To me a takluke is a hatch meant for passing through, and a sunroof is not meant to be an opening to move through.  You could of course hand something out to someone, but that is not the purpose of the sunroof. And it is definitely not meant for people to pass through.



I cannot see how "takluke" implies that something (other than air or sun) should pass through. One could even call this a "takluke".



vestfoldlilja said:


> No, that is the same in Norwegian, kalesje (or kalosje as many might pronounce it). It does not need to be on a car, but can also be on boats for example, and we also use that word when we talk of rain covers for prams/strollers.



You are right concerning "kalesje". However, if someone uses the word "kalosje" they are way off. These two are not the same thing. 

Kalesje and kalosje.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I probably should have explained myself better. I am aware that a luke doesn’t have to be meant for passing things through, but I admit I do get that feeling when I hear the word takluke, that it’s meant more like a trapdoor (I picture an attic). I know this is not always the case, and I do use the word luke myself in lufteluke (a small air went hatch one can open inside the house so air can pass through). 

I know that kalesje and kalosje are not the same; I’m only saying that some might pronounce kalesje as something more resembling kalosje, at least I would myself, but this is probably a dialect thing. (I do the same with; forstyrret -disturbed (I pronounce it forstørra) and forstørret -enlarged (which I also pronounce forstørra). I’ve noticed this have confused people at times, but that really just highlights the point I’m trying to make; that people tend to use different words for things. 

Not really sure if I managed to explain myself better, but I hope I got my thoughts across in a better manner than earlier.


----------

